
Fliq.ai – Movie Intelligence Open Beta - fliqai
https://fliq.ai/blog/open-beta-is-live/
======
dvt
As a shamless plug, I'm working on something in the same domain (still very
much in an alpha/MVP state), although with a focus on annotating important
movie elements and getting fans to re-engage with a movie or TV show after
watching: [https://www.spoiled.tv/](https://www.spoiled.tv/)

I think AI can be awesome insofar as Hollywood 2.0 is concerned (to use a YC
term). I'm working on figuring out what scenes two actors are in (using facial
recognition), splitting a movie by scenes based on frequency of cuts, and an
app that lets you see spoilers as you watch a movie on your TV!

Either way, awesome job! Fliq seems like a very interesting value prop,
especially for industry professionals. Out of curiosity, how do you seed your
data? I've had some trouble figuring out what the best way would be to do
that. I'm using a hacky way of grabbing it from themoviedb.org, but it's not a
particularly tenable solution.

Also, I notice you built it using Angular. Any particular reasons you guys
didn't opt for React? It seems like a more straightforward way to build a
dashboard-style app like Fliq has.

(Apologies for the barrage of questions, I'm very excited about this space.)

~~~
fliqai
That looks like a cool project! I love the way it enables fans to deep dive
into content they already love to get even more enjoyment out of it, but I
would also be curious if some folks use it as basically Cliffs Notes for stuff
they're interested in but maybe don't have time to fully invest it?

We've started working on some advanced language parsing out of subtitle
dialogue, somewhat similar to what you're doing we're trying to make a link
back to actors interacting (in our case via character names). I'd be curious
to hear how you've developed your scene ontology for categorization/splitting
purposes.

Agreed about potential for AI to inform better content decisions, or at the
very least decent analytics would push things forward quite a bit. As far as
your questions:

1\. Data collection and mastering is like 80% of the work as you probably
know, themoviedb.org is great and we use it too. Myapifilms.com, allmovie.com
are solid sources. We also heavily leverage Wikipedia, google and
waybackmachine.org.

2\. Angular - personal comfort level + compatibility with the rest of our
stack (certain charting libraries and themes we use). We're looking closely at
React now and there's a good chance that the next generation of FLIQ moves in
this direction.

------
shadowmore
At least let me see the value proposition directly (not in a screenshot) for
one movie/minute before forcing me to sign up.

Is signing up even truly integral to the app in some way, be it functionally
or for monetization purposes? Either way, a registration wall during beta for
a highly visual product doesn't seem like a great idea.

I know the counter-argument to this is probably that this limits the number of
beta users and makes it less overwhelming to manage early on, but I side with
the school of thought that favors exposure above all else, especially during
early stages.

~~~
fliqai
Thanks for the input, it's something we've considered - the login is not meant
to be obstructive. It's functional and helps us on the application development
side because we can then build with the expectation of a logged in user and
make accommodation for natural customizations like saving reports, custom
defined movie lists, etc. Plus it is free, and we don't and will never abuse
your info.

We do try to communicate the value prop in the blogs, the video and (yes) the
screenshots. At least enough to get people to clear the relatively small
hurdle of a SSO. If it's a matter of doing that more effectively I'd love to
hear your thoughts there =)

------
kelvin0
So, looks great, but who is it for? For movie execs? I don't see myself
needing much more than the movie review and a critics ... the rest is way over
my head. Anyone care to explain to me?

~~~
saurik
You don't make your casual viewing decisions based on the difference in box
office performance during the second and third weeks of the movie's theatrical
run?!

~~~
fliqai
Actually lol-ed at this reply.

In a better world perhaps this would be true...

------
vadimberman
Finally!

With a solid decision making tool, movie execs could finally have a financial
reason to accept original scripts that are not yet another sequel and reboot.

~~~
fliqai
You joke! (maybe?) But eventually this is sort of the hope, right?

Sequels are like a trap perfectly designed for movie execs, there is a sort of
guaranteed baseline of success - but you're also guaranteed diminishing
returns. Currently, they are squeezing a struggling market and sacrificing
long-term viability for short-term revenue boosts that mask the structural
problems. It's sort of still churning out $10B/year as a market, but that's
hiding a lot of weakness and our suspicion is that things will change
drastically in the next 5 years.

Hopefully, if we're all thinking about this stuff a little smarter, things
change for the better.

------
cvsh
Please.

Don't.

Scrolljack.

~~~
fliqai
Sorry. Sometimes. No. Good Options. We'll try harder.

------
smcnally
Got "error sending" from the feedback form. None of my notes persisted when I
went back. Didn't copy them first. Oof --

~~~
fliqai
Man, I am so sorry about this. We're troubleshooting but have gotten other
submissions and there doesn't appear to be anything systemically wrong, looks
like a spot glitch.

I feel terrible especially since you took the time to put together the
feedback, and truly we would love to hear it. If you don't mind, please feel
free to reach out to us via twitter DM/email with any thoughts you'd still be
willing to share.

------
deanclatworthy
Where’s the data coming from? I only know of one place to get box office data
and it’s not open and they don’t sell it.

~~~
fliqai
First reply is correct, there are a number of sources out there for this data.
ListenFirstMedia, Variety and Opus Data are some other good vendor. We work
with a couple.

------
m3kw9
Looks like a play to get Netflix’$ attention

~~~
fliqai
Anyones attention tbh, but yeah Netflix would be great =)

